# Finally, reds on the fly



## broz (Jul 2, 2010)

First reds on my fly rod, it's been a year in the making. Lol


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Yahoo, lots of fun. What fly did you use? 

Reds n flyrods are a match made in heaven.

Pete A.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

WTG!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## chasingtail (Mar 26, 2006)

Congrats 
Now there's no stopping the addiction.


----------



## broz (Jul 2, 2010)

Caught them on a brown and bronze clouser.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Freaking awesome!! You are definitely hooked for life. Now comes tying your own flies which is even more awesome. Welcome to the club!!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

To clarify, when you catch a red on a fly you tied - it's truly an amazing feeling.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Freaking awesome!! You are definitely hooked for life. Now comes tying your own flies which is even more awesome. Welcome to the club!!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats! The happiest moment of my life was when I caught my first keeper red on the fly!


----------



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## BobbyD (Oct 12, 2013)

Any chance you'd like to post some pics of the flies you used? 

PS. Anyone ever flyfish in the surf?


----------

